# Neutered male in Northern Colorado



## allisonj30 (Apr 1, 2015)

It breaks my heart to do this, but I'm looking for a new home for my neutered male, Nemo. He's just under 6 months old and was purchased from Fat Happy Rats. I have spoken to Linda, and we agree that his personality is just too dominant for my female rats and we don't have the space for a second cage. He loves being with other rats, but he has bit one of my girls several times over the course of 3 months. I think he would do better with another dominant male. He's very sweet with me and we've worked on lots of trust training so I'm very sad to do this. I'm located in Boulder and please comment or message me if interested or if you have any questions.


----------



## allisonj30 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a photo of him.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

If this was Northern CA I would take him right away!! I'm so sorry it hasn't worked out with your current group, I've been there before.. The breeder isn't willing to take him back?

If there was any way to get him to CA or at least partway there, I would love to have him join my group! Best wishes finding him a home in your area though <3

(if there's a possibility of a rat train from CO to CA or a little closer, please keep me in mind as a potential home!  )


----------



## allisonj30 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you! The breeder said she will take him back but I told her I'd like to try and find someone savvy about rats first. The breeder lives two hours from me so I will bring him back if I can't find anyone nearby.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck! Ahh I wish you were closer, I've been kind of on the lookout for an older neutered male to join my two oldies (one neutered male and one intact female). Pluse I love PEW!


----------

